# 79 Trans Am Quadrajet on my 70 GTO?



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

So my dad's mechanic has a Rochester Quadrajet he has in a box sitting in his garage that he has no use for and has agreed to give it to me. The carburetor came off of a 1979 Trans Am. To my understanding it's in decent condition and complete. I currently have an Edelbrock 650cfm sitting on an Edelbrock Performer Intake, so the Quadrajet should bolt right on. However, I wanted to know how difficult and/or expensive it would be to get the carb set up to run like a quadrajet is supposed to run. Is this worth my time/money? I don't care about originality... I'm building this car for my own enjoyment, not to get a perfect score at Nationals. What all is involved in tweaking a later model quadrajet to live up to the reputation they had back in the 60's and early 70's?


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Try Cliffs High Performance Quadrajets :: Qjet Carburetor Rebuild Kits, Parts, Quadrajet Rebuilding, Quadrajet Parts, Bushing Kits, Carb Tuning send Cliff an email and tell him what you have. He'll tell you exactly what you need. I have a 78 Chevy truck Qjet on my 72 Lemans. I bought a rebuild kit, jets/rods, couple of misc little parts. I spent around $140 on everything.


----------

